# The New Mouse Cage.....



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Well... i went and collected the cage yesterday.. it came to me looking like this.. It had wee stained corners and broken levels... but what can i expect for a fiver  



















So i gave it a scrub...










Meshed the sides and decorated...










Then the mice moved in and Stripe gave it a good inspection!




























:thumbup: Hurray! x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You are one rodent DIY mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a brill bargain and you've done amazingly with it!!

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are such lucky mousies to have such a clever mummy, well done hun the meshing looks fantastic.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are such lucky mousies to have such a clever mummy, well done hun the meshing looks fantastic.


ta 

I want your opinion btw... do you think my degus are the same size as ratties...? I need to know whether they can fit through a gap of 2cm lol x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> ta
> 
> I want your opinion btw... do you think my degus are the same size as ratties...? I need to know whether they can fit through a gap of 2cm lol x


They are shorter than the rats from memory but they have broad heads so I doubt very much that they could get through, best thing to do is put them in and watch them, if they are anything like the mice pretty soon they will start looking for escape routes and you will see if they can get out.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are shorter than the rats from memory but they have broad heads so I doubt very much that they could get through, best thing to do is put them in and watch them, if they are anything like the mice pretty soon they will start looking for escape routes and you will see if they can get out.


Ta... This isnt a cage that can be put in the bath or anything :lol: and there not exactly hand tame.... hmmm..... Ill see what i can do :thumbup: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ta... This isnt a cage that can be put in the bath or anything :lol: and there not exactly hand tame.... hmmm..... Ill see what i can do :thumbup: x


You need to ask if you could borrow the swimming baths and would they mind draining it for you:lol:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You need to ask if you could borrow the swimming baths and would they mind draining it for you:lol:.


Well the mice are happy! Thats the main thing!  I might take a section of the cage (the bottom bit thats 2cm bars) and put it in there cage and see if they can squeeze through it, if not its fine, if so then ill mesh it.. :thumbup: x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

That better not be a cambridge, if it is I'll go mad.....I paid £45 for a cambridge!
You got yours for a fiver!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> That better not be a cambridge, if it is I'll go mad.....I paid £45 for a cambridge!
> You got yours for a fiver!!!


Oh dear....me suspects it is......MURDER ON THE CARDS PPL!!!!!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh dear....me suspects it is......MURDER ON THE CARDS PPL!!!!!! xx


RAAGHHH....dammit this straight jacket is a nuisance :lol:

No hard feelings, got a zoozone for £20 and its MASSIVE:001_cool:

....but pink :scared:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pink for a boy???? Oooh-ehh!!  xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Pink for a boy???? Oooh-ehh!!  xx


Well, I had 2 previous female hammies, so thats sorta how he inherited it:laugh:

Should of called him Poofy :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

bet he has a lovely hip wiggle now thanks to his mummy!!! Honestly....there is a discussion on whether environmental factors contribute.....me thinks they do!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> bet he has a lovely hip wiggle now thanks to his mummy!!! Honestly....there is a discussion on whether environmental factors contribute.....me thinks they do!! xx


I have a sneaking suspicion that they do...








:lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!

Don't do that!!! Not without warning!!! You trying to kill me? xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!
> 
> Don't do that!!! Not without warning!!! You trying to kill me? xx


I would if I wasn't wearing this blasted straight jacket :lol:

I think carrots are off the menu for Stewie......


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Esp that small!!!  xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Esp that small!!!  xx


Over half of it IS in his mouth PSML :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

bless!!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> That better not be a cambridge, if it is I'll go mad.....I paid £45 for a cambridge!
> You got yours for a fiver!!!





niki87 said:


> Oh dear....me suspects it is......MURDER ON THE CARDS PPL!!!!!! xx


Yes.... it is   x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Good afternoon! Have the mice settled in their new cage? And hows the degu cage coming along?

We slightly went off topic last night::laugh: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Good afternoon! Have the mice settled in their new cage? And hows the degu cage coming along?
> 
> We slightly went off topic last night::laugh: x





niki87 said:


> RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xx


So i can see :lol:

It is a Savic Cambridge cage with all the trimming for a fiver :thumbup: The guy put it on ebay as a large hamster cage and didnt mention cambridge or savic at all in the listing, so i bidded £4.99 and bobs ya uncle  he lived 5 mins away too!  hehe

Mice LOVE the cage and have been moving around the paper i gave them! They were exploring for about 4-5hrs last night :thumbup:

The degu cage is assembled, i just need to mesh some little bits today and get some shelves to bob in it  :thumbup: Im off into town today to get some bits and bobs so it maybe decorated by this evening :thumbup: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well please keep us updated with pics!! xx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Now that is what I call a fiver well spent  I'm sure the meeces agree - fab job hun!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Now that is what I call a fiver well spent  I'm sure the meeces agree - fab job hun!!!


Ta  They love it! They havent trashed it yet :eek6: haha

The new degu cage is the one u wana be watching out for :thumbup: x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ta  They love it! They havent trashed it yet :eek6: haha
> 
> The new degu cage is the one u wana be watching out for :thumbup: x


I'm too awestruck to comment on the degu cage :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Just looking back at your pics, don't you use woodshavings? x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Just looking back at your pics, don't you use woodshavings? x


i put little tubes in for them to dig in  why? should i fill the cage with it? x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> i put little tubes in for them to dig in  why? should i fill the cage with it? x


No no, it's just unusual...to me lol
I guess it's the norm to have sawdust or shaving, but cloth isn't bad. If anything, it's cheaper:thumbup:

Not sure I would be able to use it for my hamster cos he would prob try to pouch it :laugh: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> No no, it's just unusual...to me lol
> I guess it's the norm to have sawdust or shaving, but cloth isn't bad. If anything, it's cheaper:thumbup:
> 
> Not sure I would be able to use it for my hamster cos he would prob try to pouch it :laugh: x


I had this with my bunnies too... i found the ones who had wood shavings usually got very messy very quickly. I get poundshop blankets, cut them to size and have a couple per cage, then i shake one blanket out and put it in the wash, while another is coming out of the dryer :thumbup:

My angora bunny likes it better then newspaper and she cant have wood shavings. So the only thing on woodshavings atm is Summer, until she is moved in with the others, when she will be a blankets too :thumbup:

I let the rabbits outside to dig and put a box of wood shavings inside when the weathers bad, then i give little bits for the mice to dig in and the degus dig in the sand bath so they dont need it.... :thumbup: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Noooooooo woodshavings or sawdust is very very bad for mice or rats, it can cause respiratory problems, there are similar things you can use but tbh the fleece is fine, they have lots to do in the cage and they do dig under the fleece and make tunnels.


----------

